# حرق كنيسة القديس بولس وبطرس بشبين الكوم



## صوفيا مجدى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

حرق أجساد القديسين الأثرية بالكنيسة بعد مشاكل مع أهالي الشارع!!
كتب: مايكل فارس – خاص الأقباط متحدون
تم بالأمس حرق كنيسة القديس بولس وبطرس في شبين الكوم والكائنة على ناصية شارعي غزال ومدرسة حسين غراب، وكان ذلك في وقت الساعة الثالثة ظهرًا.
وتعود الأحداث إلى الأمس في الساعة الثانية والنصف فجرًا حيث قام الخادم بالكنيسة بوضع فراخ ولحوم في ثلاجة الديب فريز والمخصصين للفقراء وإخوة الرب وبعدها أغلق الغرفة والمكتب وأغلق باب الكنيسة  ونام؛ وعند تمام الساعة الثالثة فجرًا سمع صراخ الناس ليخرج ويجد الكنيسة بالكامل تم حرقها، خاصة أجساد القديسين الأثرية الموضوعة بالكنيسة من الداخل والأيقونات.

وبدأ الأهالي في محاولات للإطفاء واتصلوا بالمطافي وللأسف بعد الإطفاء ضاعت ملامح الكنيسة وبعدها جاء الأمن ليحرر محضر بأنها ماس كهربائي!!
وصرّح مصدر داخل الكنيسة لـ "الأقباط متحدون": أنه ليس ماس كهربائي لأن ألواح وبوكسات الخاصة بالكهرباء كما هي ومكتوب على كل لوحة أسماء المراوح والجهات المختصة بها فلو حدث ماس كهربائي لكانت حُرقت هذه اللوحات الكهربائية. 

ويؤكد المصدر: أن سبب حرق الكنيسة هي المشاكل التي حدثت بين مسلمي الشارع والكنيسة حيث أن الكنيسة تقع على شارع ضيق جدًا ولا يسكنه إلا منزلين مسيحيين لذا فحدثت مشاكل كثيرة مع المسلمين بسبب الأفراح التي تحدث خاصة عند ازدحام الشارع العربات.   
وأضاف المصدر: أن هناك عشرات المرات حيث يرمي المسلمون مياه ليست نظيفة من بلكوناتهم على حوش الكنيسة وصورايخ أفراح ومرات كثيرة شتموا الكهنة بسبب هذه الأفراح. وكذلك صوت القداس الذي أثار حفيظتهم  لذا فتوعد أهل الشارع للكهنة بالكنيسة.
والغريب إن الأمن يريد أن يقيد المحضر ضد مجهول بعد ضياع وحرق أجساد القديسين بالكنيسة والتي تعتبر ملامح أثرية لابد من حمايتها
 تاريخ نشر الخبر 10/9  .


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يرحم*


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

كيرياليسون

لا تعليق​


----------



## maged18 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> حرق أجساد القديسين الأثرية بالكنيسة بعد مشاكل مع أهالي الشارع!!
> كتب: مايكل فارس – خاص الأقباط متحدون
> تم بالأمس حرق كنيسة القديس بولس وبطرس في شبين الكوم والكائنة على ناصية شارعي غزال ومدرسة حسين غراب، وكان ذلك في وقت الساعة الثالثة ظهرًا.
> وتعود الأحداث إلى الأمس في الساعة الثانية والنصف فجرًا حيث قام الخادم بالكنيسة بوضع فراخ ولحوم في ثلاجة الديب فريز والمخصصين للفقراء وإخوة الرب وبعدها أغلق الغرفة والمكتب وأغلق باب الكنيسة  ونام؛ وعند تمام الساعة الثالثة فجرًا سمع صراخ الناس ليخرج ويجد الكنيسة بالكامل تم حرقها، خاصة أجساد القديسين الأثرية الموضوعة بالكنيسة من الداخل والأيقونات.
> ...



ربنا يرحمنا من هذه الناس التي تعيش بيننا كالشياطين وكل ما تحصل حاجة زي كده انا ايماني بيزيد ولازم كل المسيحين ايمانهم يزيد واقول لكم ليه طبعا لان ربنا اقال سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم ثانيا درس اتعلمته من مشاهديتي من افلام القديسين ان الشيطان يحارب هؤلاء القديسين بتجارب وحروب وكمان لانه لا يقدر ان يسمع اسم رب المجد يسوع المسيح فالشيطان الذي بداخلهم عندما يسمع صوت القداس او صوت صلاة الاكليل الذي يفرح به الرب عندما اثنين يكونوا واحدا في المسيح فمن الطبيعي ان لا يستطيع احدا منهم ان يسمع هذا لماذا هو الشيطان الذي يتحرك ويفكر بداخله لكن ربنا معانا وعمره ما سبنا وبدليل كل المولد بتاعتم منعوها اما نحن صيام العدراء ومولد اللي بتعمل في اسيوط اتعمل ومولد مارجرجس بميت دمسيس اتعمل بالرغم من الهجوم الحمق على المسيحين هناك يا اخواتي في المسيح كل ما هما بيعمل بيعرفنا اكتر ان احنا على الحق وفي نفس الوقت ربنا موجود ارجو اني اكون ما طولتش عليكم وربنا يكون معاكم ومعايا


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رحمتك يارب*​


----------



## Ferrari (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا موجود
​


----------



## zezza (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه الهمجية دى 
ربنا يرحمنا و يحافظ على كنيسته ​


----------



## man4truth (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا سكوت يا اقباط على هذه المهازل المحمديه
لنقف يد واحده لصد هذا العدوان الهمجى على كنائسنا
نرفض تماما تقييد هذا الحادث المدبر ضد مجهول*


----------



## veronika (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد  مينفعش الكنيسه تسكت المره دي ولازم ياخدوا موقف بجد
دي مهزله بصراحه
ولازم نصلي كمان واكيد اصحاب الكنيسه مش هيسكتوا
​


----------



## صوت كرباج (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جاء الأمن ليحرر محضر بأنها ماس كهربائي!!
لحد امتا بس هنفضل ساكتين
يحرقوا اجسادنا وكنائسنا ونقول برضة ماس
لحد امتا هنفضل نخاف منهم 
منهم للة مش عارفة لية القديسين دول مولعوش في اللي حرق في ساعتها لية كانوا شلوهم
بس الغلط مش فيهم فينا احنا علشان بنسكت عمرنا سمعنا عن جامع ولع بسبب ماس كهربائي 
طب هما كدة جم علي نفسهم قوي ما كانوا ولعوا الكنيسة والناس موجودة احسن كنا شفنا الماس دة بعنينا 
اما نشوف المرة دي بعد البهدللة اللي الشارع بيعملها فيهم هيقولوا اية هيصمموا برضة علي انها ماس كهربائي منهم للة والمطافي يعني محدش جاب سيرتها انها شرفت الموضوع ولا صحيح كانوا يتسحروا ماهما مش هيسيوا السحور ويجوا يطفونا ربنا قادر يطفي نار قلوبنا ويحمي كنايسة وولادة اللة يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون​
:94::94::94::94::94::94:


كيرياليسون كيرياليسون كيرياليسون


----------



## ابرام الضبع (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا موجود​


----------



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يحمي كنيسته وأولاده​


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الي متي سوف نظل نسمع اخبار ونصمت

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الحقيقة لا أعلم ولكن قد اقتربت النهاية


​


----------



## youhnna (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يتصرف*


----------



## assyrian girl (11 سبتمبر 2009)

oh thats really sad but we have God


----------



## sara A (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## عمادفايز (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*اللـــــــــــــــــــة موجود,سيجازى كل واحد بحسب اعمالة*


----------



## Kiril (11 سبتمبر 2009)

سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله.


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على دعواتكم اخوتى وياريت تذكرونا فى صلواتكم لان الامن كان عاوز يغلق الكنيسة لحين الانتهاء من التحقيقات لاكن ابونا صمم وعمل العشية والقداس بالدور الثانى فى القاعة لانهم هما عاوزين يقفلوها لاكن احنا مس ها نديهم فرصة صلواتكم علشان نعيد الكنيسة فى اسرع وقت مرة ثانية والقديسين يتصرفو مع اللى عمل كدة


----------



## dodoz (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا كلنا*
*بجد مش عارفة اقووول غييير *
*ربنا موجود*
*" من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى "*​


----------



## mr.hima (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مهزلة مصرية مكررة ليس بالشئ الجديد على البوليس المصري الذي يساعد المجرمين ويساعد على تخريب البلد وهو لا يدري  وقد يدري 

لماذا كل هذا العداء لماذا هل نحن من نبشر بقتل الاخر وهل نحن نعطي فتاوي لحل دماء الاخر او تحليل مالة واولاددة ونساءة ؟؟؟
ما العيب في ديننا او فينا حتي يفعلو كل هذا الدمار 
اتسائل ولا اجد اجابة ولا مجيب ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ربى كم  هى محبتك لهؤلاء الضائعين 
اعلم انك قادر ان تبيدهم 
ولكن من فرط محبتك تنتظر ان يأتى الضالين
نصلى ان يهديهم الرب الى طريقة المنير​


----------



## yousteka (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ارحمنا يارب

بجد كدة الكنائس كلها هتضيع على ايدين الاظلاميين

بس عزانا وعد ربنا لينا ان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها​


----------



## SALVATION (15 سبتمبر 2009)

_وكأن الحادث عادى جدااااااااااااا _
_انا عاجز يا رب عن ان احمى اماكنك _
_تعالى واسندنا يارب_​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مرسى اخوتى على دعواتكم بس يا رب ينتهى التحقبق ​وما يطلعش الفاعل مجهول او مجنون  ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------

